

Apple suing Motorola over the xoom - pedalpete
http://www.engadget.com/2011/08/10/apples-samsung-complaint-reveals-its-also-suing-motorola-over/

======
pedalpete
At what point does Apple get sued for copying the design of the CrunchPad,
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Crunchpad> or HP for the slate
<http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/06/the-hp-slate/>

I'm sure there were others before these two that had very similar looks and
basic functionality to the ipad. (Not to say that either are truly iPad
competitors, but to the average person, without looking at logos or turning
the devices on, could they tell which was which?)

